# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Libidobevorderend dieet - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Is uw libido verminderd?* 
*Dan moet u weten dat deze vermindering te wijten kan zijn aan uw voeding. Het goede nieuws is dat het omgekeerde ook waar is: streven naar een meer evenwichtige voeding kan leiden tot een wedergeboorte van uw libido.* :Wink: 


*Libido op ons bord*

In zijn boek "Mes ordonnances alimentaires" (Mijn voedingsvoorschriften), vertelt arts-voedingsdeskundige dr. Laurent Chevalier hoe we gezond kunnen eten en op die manier ziekten kunnen voorkomen. 
Naast talrijke andere aanbevelingen, stelt hij ook een dieet voor dat specifiek gericht is op het libido. 
Voor een goed seksleven is een evenwichtige voeding zeker aanbevolen. Onthoud het goed!


*Speciaal uitgekiend libidobevorderend dieet*

■Een dagelijkse dosis vitamine C:
- Eet 5 porties fruit en groenten.
- Geef de voorkeur aan citrusvruchten en peterselie. 


■5 tot 6 droge vruchten per dag:
- Amandelen, noten, hazelnoten, Braziliaanse noten...


■Drie- tot vijfmaal per week vis:
- Vers of diepgevroren.


■Dagelijks afwisselend zetmeelhoudende stoffen en graangewassen:
- Drie- tot vijfmaal per week zetmeelhoudende stoffen, droge groenten, linzen, kikkererwten, enz.
- Af te wisselen met rijst, deegwaren of andere graangewassen. 


■Meer planten die bekendstaan als libidobevorderend:
- Pepermunt, marjolein, bonenkruid, tijm, steentijm, rozemarijn, de maca-plant... zijn planten die een reputatie als afrodisiaca opgebouwd hebben en die men zeer regelmatig mag gebruiken.


■Minder zout:
- Vervang het zout door paprika, peper, kruiden of eender welke aromatische stof.


■Keuze van dierlijke eiwitten:
- 3 tot 5 eieren per week, niet meer.
- Geef de voorkeur aan mager vlees, gekookte of rauwe ham.


■Minder vetten en minder suiker:
- Vermijd industrieel bereide gerechten, koekjes, ontbijtkoeken.
- Beperk room en melkdesserts met suiker (vla, pudding...). 


■Minder koolzuurhoudende dranken en minder alcohol.

(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------

